# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  نوشتن GUI با Win32 یا MFC یا ...

## lord_akinak

سلام..
IDE هست که بشه با اون کار نوشتن GUI و کلا، طراحی Windows رو به صورت Visual انجام داد ، البته با کتابخونه های Win32 یا MFC ...
اگه نیست / چطور HWND یه پنجره که با VC++‎.NET نوشته شده رو بگیرم ( بدون API و با کلاس های خود .NET ) ...

----------


## رها

سلام
Visual Studio 6 کارت رو راه نمی ندازه؟

----------


## lord_akinak

VS2005 که نمی ندازه... VS6 میتونه Visual طراحی کنه ؟؟ یادم نمیاد این کار رو کرده باشم !
اگه مطمئنی دوباره install کنم ...

----------


## رها

آره از MFC ساپورت می کنه و Visual هم طراحی می کنه

----------


## Nima_NF

منظورتان را درست متوجه نشدم ،
خوب متناسب با پروژه ای که دارید کار می کنید ، اگر MFC هست با ابزار VC پنجره ها و دیالوگ باکس ها و منو ها و ... را طراحی کنید و اگر win32 باز هم به همین شکل (یا به صورت کد). حالا یا نسخه 6 یا 2005 یا 2008 یا ....
مثلا شما یک dialog box به پروژه اضافه می کنید و از منوی ابزار مثل سایر زبان ها این کار را انجام می دهید .

----------


## unix_svr4

دوست عزیز
فکر کنم این کاری که شما میگید ( یعنی طراحی GUI در Windows ) در Borland C++‎ for Windows ( نسخه های 5.5 و 4 ) امکان پذیر باشد.
ولی به نظر من بهتر است به سراغ MFC و CLR بروید.

در راه قدرتمند ترین زبان دنیا موفق باشید.

----------


## lord_akinak

> ولی به نظر من بهتر است به سراغ MFC و CLR بروید.


بهترین گزینه برای کاری که می خوام انجام بدم ،Win32ه ! و بعد MFC ، با CLR ممکن نیست ! باید Direct3D و OpenGL رو به یه پنجره وصل کنم ( که این کار با HWND اون پنجره انجام می شه ) و تو CLR کلا همه چی فرق می کنه ، اگه بلد بودم یه طوری HWND و HDC یه پنجره یا Panel رو از CLR بگیرم کارم را میوفتاد ( بدون API البته ..) ...

----------


## unix_svr4

من که MFC کار می کنم خیلی راضی هستم. البته من دقیقا نمیدونم شما می خواهی چکار کنی؟؟؟ 

موفق باشید.

----------


## sputnik

software --*Pelless C*:

----------


## sputnik

Pelles C IDE, Compiler, Linker, Librarys, Helpfiles, Examples, Registryeditor for 32-bit Windows
Support for 32-bit projects
Languages: English, Swedish, German, French, Greek
This version of Pelles C supports Windows Vista/7/8.
Please uninstall any older version of Pelles C before installing version 8.00. 
by url
http://pellesc.com/index.php?page=download&lang=en
and compact version of mfc that wrote by winw32
win32++
url:http://win32-framework.sourceforge.net

----------


## sputnik

just qt framework for all platforms...just like that

----------

